

Using Chrome Extensions to Add Features to 3rd-Party Websites - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/mrpopular

======
BenjaminCoe
I built an extension, to sum up some of what I've learned working on
Attachments.me over the past year. Using extensions to add additional
functionality to 3rd-party websites, such as Gmail, can be a pain. But it can
be well worth it, it's helped us grow our user-base a ton.

